# Anyone have the Bontrager Race X Lite Carbon OS Bar?



## ender wiggins (Sep 5, 2004)

I have a Specialized Roubaix Pro and am considering this Bontrager bar because it has a short 75mm reach. I am looking for an ergonomic carbon bar with a short reach. I looked at the specs for Easton, Kestral, FSA, 3T, Specialized, etc. and all of them have longer reaches. I like having the hoods as close to me as possible for a short reach.

My question is how ergonomic is it? It mentions that it has a flat top shape, but is it a comfortable ergonomic shape? Can you get the hoods up close to you for a short reach? Would you recommend this bar?. I went to a local Trek dealer, but they didn't have one because it only comes with the high-end Madone 5.9 & SSL models. I would like to know how people like it before I shell out 280 clams for it.


----------



## Squadra Rosa (Feb 22, 2004)

I got two pair with my pre season order from Trek, I'm a dealer, I sent them back. I did not like their shape. The top is wide with a very square curve out to the hoods that bumps your arms when in the drops. I think the Modolo Curvisama KX is a much better bar at a better price so I'm continuing to stock and recommend them to my customers.


----------



## VaughnA (Jun 3, 2003)

ender wiggins said:


> I have a Specialized Roubaix Pro and am considering this Bontrager bar because it has a short 75mm reach. I am looking for an ergonomic carbon bar with a short reach. I looked at the specs for Easton, Kestral, FSA, 3T, Specialized, etc. and all of them have longer reaches. I like having the hoods as close to me as possible for a short reach.
> 
> My question is how ergonomic is it? It mentions that it has a flat top shape, but is it a comfortable ergonomic shape? Can you get the hoods up close to you for a short reach? Would you recommend this bar?. I went to a local Trek dealer, but they didn't have one because it only comes with the high-end Madone 5.9 & SSL models. I would like to know how people like it before I shell out 280 clams for it.


Take a look at the Easton EC-90 (NOT EQUIPE) , it has short reach and drop and the chopped top corners allow a lot more positions both on top and in the drops. I love mine and you should be able to pick one up for less than 200 bucks.


----------



## ender wiggins (Sep 5, 2004)

Squadra Rosa said:


> I got two pair with my pre season order from Trek, I'm a dealer, I sent them back. I did not like their shape. The top is wide with a very square curve out to the hoods that bumps your arms when in the drops. I think the Modolo Curvisama KX is a much better bar at a better price so I'm continuing to stock and recommend them to my customers.


Squadra Rosa,
Can you tell me the actual reach dimension for the Modolo Curvisama KX? I've seen them listed as both 79mm and 91mm. Can you mount the hoods (Shimano Dura-Ace 10x) closer to the rider for a shorter reach which I am looking for?

Also, how do you normally tape these bars? How far from the stem do you wrap the tape? It would be nice to leave some of the tops exposed to highlight the pretty curved carbon.


----------



## lanierb (Dec 6, 2004)

ender wiggins said:


> My question is how ergonomic is it? It mentions that it has a flat top shape, but is it a comfortable ergonomic shape? Can you get the hoods up close to you for a short reach? Would you recommend this bar?. I went to a local Trek dealer, but they didn't have one because it only comes with the high-end Madone 5.9 & SSL models. I would like to know how people like it before I shell out 280 clams for it.


I have this bar and have now ridden about 500 miles on it. It's my favorite bar I've ever owned. I would highly recommend it. The carbon makes it possible to have tighter bends in the bar that wouldn't be strong enough with aluminum. For me, the flat top is very comfortable -- way more than any other bar I've had before. The drops also have a really nice shape for me. THe diagonal spot on the drops is longer than with other bars I've had, which fits my hands better. I have not tried to put the hoods up close (I have really long arms) so no idea on that.

CLB


----------



## mwinoski (Aug 19, 2004)

ender wiggins said:


> I have a Specialized Roubaix Pro and am considering this Bontrager bar because it has a short 75mm reach. I am looking for an ergonomic carbon bar with a short reach. I looked at the specs for Easton, Kestral, FSA, 3T, Specialized, etc. and all of them have longer reaches. I like having the hoods as close to me as possible for a short reach.
> 
> My question is how ergonomic is it? It mentions that it has a flat top shape, but is it a comfortable ergonomic shape? Can you get the hoods up close to you for a short reach? Would you recommend this bar?. I went to a local Trek dealer, but they didn't have one because it only comes with the high-end Madone 5.9 & SSL models. I would like to know how people like it before I shell out 280 clams for it.



Love mine! it seems more comfy than my old Easton EC-90 with EA-70 aluminum stem combo. Maybe the oversize bar and carbon stem help road buzz more. here is a pic


----------

